# What a difference a year makes! (Pan)



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is for our friend LaRen since I never share pics on this forum...

Pan late Nov - Dec 2010





































Pan late Nov - Dec 2011


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

He has turned from a cute puppy into a handsome young dog!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pan! :wub:

He is seriously the best looking dog I have ever seen. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! His coloring is perfect. You are very lucky to have him.

I would love to meet him in person one day!

Thank you so much for posting more pictures of him, you know I can never get enough! :wub:


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, he is stunning. I'd love to see in between pics.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Good lookin dog. They change so much...

Can't wait till I get Ez through his first year.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He *might* enter the regional trial in your neck of the woods!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> He *might* enter the regional trial in your neck of the woods!


Really? That would be something I would want to go see!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's in Sept at Indian Creek. Maybe his sire, Boy, will be entered. I might do Pan's SchH1 if his tracking is ready. Protection could be ready tomorrow, lol, and obedience is coming along. So we wouldn't really be part of the competition but they said you can enter to earn a title at a regional event (like it's not just SchH3 dogs competing for SchH3 regional ranks).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> It's in Sept at Indian Creek. Maybe his sire, Boy, will be entered. I might do Pan's SchH1 if his tracking is ready. Protection could be ready tomorrow, lol, and obedience is coming along. So we wouldn't really be part of the competition but they said you can enter to earn a title at a regional event (like it's not just SchH3 dogs competing for SchH3 regional ranks).


I've never even been to a competition before so seeing Pan at one even if he really isn't competing would still be awesome.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

He is a beautiful dog. Can't believe how much darker he got.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Pan is just stunning and breath taking!! :wub:
You need to share pics more often!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

He is seriously a GORGEOUS dog. I am loving the sables, WOW.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

wow! what a beautiful dog, can i have him?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Someday I want a dark/black stock coat sable to go along with my long stock coat!!!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

He is absolutely gorgeous, Lies!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> wow! what a beautiful dog, can i have him?


Right now, YES!! He just dunked his Cuz in the water pail and dropped it onto my dinner plate!!


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

What a handsome boy!! Love that dark coloring. He's just gorgeous!

Also, I love seeing the pictures you take - they're always so wonderful.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't even express how much I love the look of your Pan!!! :wub:
He was a gorgeous puppy and now he is even more stunning as an adult!!
(btw, I have a Pan, too, but he's a Dutch Shepherd...)


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I can't believe the color change, thats incredible. He sure is a handsome boy.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

WOW! Fabulous looking boy you got there!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My new desktop wallpaper. :wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's a few more snarky Pan from the same day


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Here's a few more snarky Pan from the same day


My, what big teeth you have! 

He's so gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!! He is stunning.


----------



## KaiLouie (Jan 7, 2012)

My boyfriend, Mr. "show me a sable, and I'll show you a black and tan I like better" took one look at Pan and asked how he could find a dog just like that. I told him not to hold his breath, because I've never seen a dog with such beautiful coloring before! Wow!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's been a year, already? Boy I can't wait to see him once he's completely filled out and matured. You can already see that he'll be one MASSIVE dog.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

He is as absolutely handsome as they come! Please keep posting pictures!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

KaiLouie said:


> My boyfriend, Mr. "show me a sable, and I'll show you a black and tan I like better" took one look at Pan and asked how he could find a dog just like that. I told him not to hold his breath, because I've never seen a dog with such beautiful coloring before! Wow!


Haha, wow thanks! Though I do think his father "Boy" has one up on him:


----------



## KaiLouie (Jan 7, 2012)

What a coincidence, I was hoping to get a pup from Boy and Jenna of Neure Monde Shepherds in Traverse City, unfortunately the timing of the litters doesn't work for me. This little bit of info is making me want to rework my schedule though! Like father like son, they are both gorgeous.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

:wub:


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

WHOA!! He is beau-ti-ful!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

KaiLouie said:


> What a coincidence, I was hoping to get a pup from Boy and Jenna of Neure Monde Shepherds in Traverse City, unfortunately the timing of the litters doesn't work for me. This little bit of info is making me want to rework my schedule though! Like father like son, they are both gorgeous.


Bill and Jen (Boy's owner) is breeding a Boy litter this summer.


----------



## KaiLouie (Jan 7, 2012)

Liesje said:


> Bill and Jen (Boy's owner) is breeding a Boy litter this summer.


Thanks for the info, I'll check it out!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Bill and Jen (Boy's owner) is breeding a Boy litter this summer.


Ooohhh that's the litter I was hoping/wanting last summer before I got Kastle!!!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Lies, I can't believe how grown up he is looking! Hope to see him soon.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

what a handsome dog


----------

